# Newbie



## Steve_BN1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi All,

I've just discovered this list, too. I'm Type 1 and have been since I was 5, some 47 yrs ago. Fortunately, no complications so far. I have just moved to Brighton and enjoying the freedom to walk for miles along a fabulous sea front. No excuses, if any needed, for not keeping fit.

I'm on Humalog and Insulatard. So far, I have only been to my GP, just to register and get prescriptions plus having bloods done as per usual and arranging eye screening Does anyone here have a view on the value of attending the local hospital for more 'advanced' care and information?


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome 

I love Brighton, hoping to go for a short trip in Feb. 

I think it's good a for type 1's to go to a hospital clinic for most up to date care and to be in touch with a DSN. thats just my opinion though. If your control is good and you generally don't have any problems then you could probably get away with staying under GP care if you prefer.

Hope you find the forums helpful


----------

